# Guccini canta Bella Ciao conto la destra. Diaco: "Che senso ha"?



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2020)

*Guccini canta Bella Ciao conto la destra. Diaco: "Che senso ha"?*

Il cantautore *Francesco Guccini* ha diffuso sul web un video dove canta una sua personalissima "*Bella Ciao*" con un testo modificato *contro Salvini, Meloni e Berlusconi*.

Una versione che se è piaciuta a molti suoi fan, una minoranza di loro è rimasta scettica e critica. Il presentatore e giornalista *Pierluigi Diaco*, che non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per i cantautori italiani e lo stesso Guccini, su Twitter ha affermato: "_Perchè? Che senso ha? Dispiace vedere un gentiluomo della musica popolare italiana inveire così gratuitamente contro chi, democraticamente, la pensa diversamente da lui. Dispiace davvero_".

Video di Guccini al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2020)




----------



## diavolo (26 Aprile 2020)

Sembra il compagno Folagra


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Sembra il compagno Folagra



Mi sento male! Ahahahahh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2020)

C'è da dire che lui è così da sempre.

Ricordo quando avevo 16 anni andai a un concerto di Guccini solo perchè mi piaceva una tipa, neanche sapevo chi fosse il cantante... tre ore tutti con il pugno sinistro alzato e bandiere rosse che sventolavano. Io non capivo niente di quello che capitava attorno a me


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Francesco Guccini* ha diffuso sul web un video dove canta una sua personalissima "*Bella Ciao*" con un testo modificato *contro Salvini, Meloni e Berlusconi*.
> 
> Una versione che se è piaciuta a molti suoi fan, una minoranza di loro è rimasta scettica e critica. Il presentatore e giornalista *Pierluigi Diaco*, che non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per i cantautori italiani e lo stesso Guccini, su Twitter ha affermato: "_Perchè? Che senso ha? Dispiace vedere un gentiluomo della musica popolare italiana inveire così gratuitamente contro chi, democraticamente, la pensa diversamente da lui. Dispiace davvero_".
> 
> Video di Guccini al secondo post.



Che cattivone Guccini...


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Che cattivone Guccini...



Cattivo no, per carità, insulso però si


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che lui è così da sempre.
> 
> Ricordo quando avevo 16 anni andai a un concerto di Guccini solo perchè mi piaceva una tipa, neanche sapevo chi fosse il cantante... tre ore tutti con il pugno sinistro alzato e bandiere rosse che sventolavano. Io non capivo niente di quello che capitava attorno a me


Ahahahah. C'è da dire che a me il video in questione ha fatto ridere e solitamente le cose pro-sinistra mi fanno sempre sclerare  (come l'ultimo film di Zalone).


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Francesco Guccini* ha diffuso sul web un video dove canta una sua personalissima "*Bella Ciao*" con un testo modificato *contro Salvini, Meloni e Berlusconi*.
> 
> Una versione che se è piaciuta a molti suoi fan, una minoranza di loro è rimasta scettica e critica. Il presentatore e giornalista *Pierluigi Diaco*, che non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per i cantautori italiani e lo stesso Guccini, su Twitter ha affermato: "_Perchè? Che senso ha? Dispiace vedere un gentiluomo della musica popolare italiana inveire così gratuitamente contro chi, democraticamente, la pensa diversamente da lui. Dispiace davvero_".
> 
> Video di Guccini al secondo post.



Ufficiale, odio Bella Ciao.

Tra un po' cominceranno a strumentalizzare la Ferrari, con la scusa che è rossa ed ha piloti UE franco-tedeschi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ufficiale, odio Bella Ciao.
> 
> Tra un po' cominceranno a strumentalizzare la Ferrari, con la scusa che è rossa ed ha piloti UE franco-tedeschi.



Ma non serve odiare la canzone, sii superiore a quei decerebrati che la sventolano per fare propaganda


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ufficiale, odio Bella Ciao.
> 
> Tra un po' cominceranno a strumentalizzare la Ferrari, con la scusa che è rossa ed ha piloti UE franco-tedeschi.



A me fa sclerare sta canzone comunista....e questi tipi qui mi disgustano. Poi questo è pure un cantautore mediocre


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Cattivo no, per carità, insulso però si



Guccini insulso, ok. 
Allora Maradona era scarso a giocare a calcio, Jimi Hendrix non sapeva suonare nessuno strumento, e Vittorio Feltri non é un razzista rimbambito.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma non serve odiare la canzone, sii superiore a quei decerebrati che la sventolano per fare propaganda





hakaishin ha scritto:


> A me fa sclerare sta canzone comunista....e questi tipi qui mi disgustano. Poi questo è pure un cantautore mediocre



Io non capisco come possa passare così superficialmente una cosa del genere. E' gravissimo strumentalizzare un patrimonio dell'immaginario collettivo per fini meschini. Questi sono autentici abusi psicologici, plagi mentali con suggestioni. Ma nemmeno sotto il totalitarismo si vedono cose del genere.

Come ho già detto, dovrebbe intervenire pesantemente il PDR, se ne avessimo uno. Dicono che c'è un tizio al Quirinale che ne fa le veci, solo che è perennemente occupato a duettare con la Liliana, quando non è impegnato a celebrare qualche ricorrenza sionista e diffondere tranquillizzanti messaggi che ce la faremo contro la minaccia nazifascistah.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come possa passare così superficialmente una cosa del genere. E' gravissimo strumentalizzare un patrimonio dell'immaginario collettivo per fini meschini. Questi sono autentici abusi psicologici, plagi mentali con suggestioni. Ma nemmeno sotto il totalitarismo si vedono cose del genere.
> 
> Come ho già detto, dovrebbe intervenire pesantemente il PDR, se ne avessimo uno. Dicono che c'è un tizio al Quirinale che ne fa le veci, solo che è perennemente occupato a duettare con la Liliana, quando non è impegnato a celebrare qualche ricorrenza sionista e diffondere tranquillizzanti messaggi che ce la faremo contro la minaccia nazifascistah.



Perché purtroppo il periodo post guerra ha creato queste storture e ha permesso a questa gentaglia di fare il
Bello e il cattivo tempo...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2020)

Raga su non esageriamo, ok le idee politiche, ma Guccini, per qualità e soprattutto per coerenza nella sua carriera artistica, è probabilmente il miglior cantautore vivente in Italia.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Sempre il migliore, grande Francesco


----------



## vota DC (26 Aprile 2020)

Boh io so solo che 75 anni fa quello appeso a testa in giù era uno del governo e non dell'opposizione e aveva la stessa capigliatura di Zingaretti.
La marcetta adottata come inno tra l'altro era usata dai repubblichini, come mai non fanno mai polemiche su questo? Per me non accettano che Mussolini era la continuazione naturale del feroce e sanguinario Mazzini.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga su non esageriamo, ok le idee politiche, ma Guccini, per qualità e soprattutto per coerenza nella sua carriera artistica, è probabilmente il miglior cantautore vivente in Italia.



A me fa vomitare


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Guccini insulso, ok.
> Allora Maradona era scarso a giocare a calcio, Jimi Hendrix non sapeva suonare nessuno strumento, e Vittorio Feltri non é un razzista rimbambito.



Ok, per me rimane solo una persona insulsa.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga su non esageriamo, ok le idee politiche, ma Guccini, per qualità e soprattutto per coerenza nella sua carriera artistica, è probabilmente il miglior cantautore vivente in Italia.



Io non discuto il suo spessore artistico. Semplicemente non si deve permettere di piegare una cosa pubblica e delicata come questa canzone ai suoi luridi scopi. Non si deve permettere di arrogarsi con leggerezza il diritto di interpretare a suo piacimento. Perdonate il paragone che può sembrare blasfemo ed esagerato, ma è come se avesse stabilito che Dio è di sinistra e odia la destra. Questa è guerra psicologica della più bassa levatura, la peggiore proprio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Francesco Guccini* ha diffuso sul web un video dove canta una sua personalissima "*Bella Ciao*" con un testo modificato *contro Salvini, Meloni e Berlusconi*.
> 
> Una versione che se è piaciuta a molti suoi fan, una minoranza di loro è rimasta scettica e critica. Il presentatore e giornalista *Pierluigi Diaco*, che non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per i cantautori italiani e lo stesso Guccini, su Twitter ha affermato: "_Perchè? Che senso ha? Dispiace vedere un gentiluomo della musica popolare italiana inveire così gratuitamente contro chi, democraticamente, la pensa diversamente da lui. Dispiace davvero_".
> 
> Video di Guccini al secondo post.



Per quanto stimi l'artista e l'uomo, questa è una caduta di stile, spero provocata dalla follia della quarantena o dagli anni che ormai passano inesorabili. 
Sono un grande ammiratore dei cantautori italiani di quella generazione, come anche dei loro eredi più giovani (i Fabi, Gazzè, Silvestri, Bersani), che seppur di un livello un po' più basso rispetto ai "padri", mi sembrano dei giganti in confronto alla melma del panorama attuale. 
Devo dire che ad esempio un De Gregori o un Dalla questa roba non l'avrebbero fatta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non discuto il suo spessore artistico. Semplicemente non si deve permettere di piegare una cosa pubblica e delicata come questa canzone ai suoi luridi scopi. Non si deve permettere di arrogarsi con leggerezza il diritto di interpretare a suo piacimento. Perdonate il paragone che può sembrare blasfemo ed esagerato, ma è come se avesse stabilito che Dio è di sinistra e odia la destra. Questa è guerra psicologica della più bassa levatura, la peggiore proprio.


----------



## giova2000 (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


>



Ciao ragazzi sfrutto questo post per presentarmi,sono nuovo nel forum,mi chiamo Giovanni ho 19 anni e abito a Genova.
Vi ho sempre seguito da 4 anni a questa parte perché vi trovo oramai molto preziosi in questi ultimi tempi in cui la stampa è molto faziosa verso il nostro amato milan. Visto questo grande interesse ho deciso di iscrivermi al forum per poter condividere le mie opinioni con voi.
Grazie mille per avermi accettato.


----------



## Cenzo (26 Aprile 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Guccini insulso, ok.
> Allora Maradona era scarso a giocare a calcio, Jimi Hendrix non sapeva suonare nessuno strumento, e Vittorio Feltri non é un razzista rimbambito.




Non te la prendere, del resto dicevano queste cos’è anche di quel comunistaccio di Adriano Celentano che era un rimbambito che non sapeva neanche cantare solo perché attaccava Berlusconi. Per non parlare di quante ne hanno dette a quell’altro comunistaccio di Benigni...


----------



## Stex (26 Aprile 2020)

Signor Guccini. Torneremo. E scacceremo i partigiani, i veri traditori della patria!


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Francesco Guccini* ha diffuso sul web un video dove canta una sua personalissima "*Bella Ciao*" con un testo modificato *contro Salvini, Meloni e Berlusconi*.
> 
> Una versione che se è piaciuta a molti suoi fan, una minoranza di loro è rimasta scettica e critica. Il presentatore e giornalista *Pierluigi Diaco*, che non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per i cantautori italiani e lo stesso Guccini, su Twitter ha affermato: "_Perchè? Che senso ha? Dispiace vedere un gentiluomo della musica popolare italiana inveire così gratuitamente contro chi, democraticamente, la pensa diversamente da lui. Dispiace davvero_".
> 
> Video di Guccini al secondo post.



Vabbè, dai. E' sempre stato così.

Alla fine è coerente con le sue idee.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2020)

Il Guccio da Faccetta nera fino a Bella ciao e tutto quello che c'è in mezzo per me può cantare tutto...mito era e mito resta


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Non te la prendere, del resto dicevano queste cos’è anche di quel comunistaccio di Adriano Celentano che era un rimbambito che non sapeva neanche cantare solo perché attaccava Berlusconi. Per non parlare di quante ne hanno dette a quell’altro comunistaccio di Benigni...



Sentivo proprio il bisogno della morale dai Conte-boys


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2020)

giova2000 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi sfrutto questo post per presentarmi,sono nuovo nel forum,mi chiamo Giovanni ho 19 anni e abito a Genova.
> Vi ho sempre seguito da 4 anni a questa parte perché vi trovo oramai molto preziosi in questi ultimi tempi in cui la stampa è molto faziosa verso il nostro amato milan. Visto questo grande interesse ho deciso di iscrivermi al forum per poter condividere le mie opinioni con voi.
> Grazie mille per avermi accettato.



beh se hai 19 anni complimenti per il fegato di tifare milan...hai le stesse soddisfazioni di un tifoso del Bologna più o meno...

almeno te che sei giovane dovresti comunque avere la possibilità di rivederci grandi se non altro...

in ogni caso benvenuto!


----------



## Cenzo (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sentivo proprio il bisogno della morale dai Conte-boys



Ti sei dimenticato: Ha stato salvineeeee!!!1!!1!!


----------



## giova2000 (26 Aprile 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh se hai 19 anni complimenti per il fegato di tifare milan...hai le stesse soddisfazioni di un tifoso del Bologna più o meno...
> 
> almeno te che sei giovane dovresti comunque avere la possibilità di rivederci grandi se non altro...
> 
> in ogni caso benvenuto!



Eh si hai ragione...fortunatamente lo scudetto del 2010 e Atene 2007 ero già abbastanza cosciente per potermeli godere ...ma giusto quelli


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Che tristezza.. Un obeso stonato alla fine dei suoi giorni..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Guccini insulso, ok.
> Allora Maradona era scarso a giocare a calcio, Jimi Hendrix non sapeva suonare nessuno strumento, e Vittorio Feltri non é un razzista rimbambito.



Si certo, guccini come Maradona e hendrix.. Uguale proprio.. Aspetta che ripenso ai successi di sto panzone.. Toh, nessuno.. Un fenomeno proprio.. Senza politica avrebbe avuto 1/10 del già esiguo seguito che ha avuto..


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si certo, guccini come Maradona e hendrix.. Uguale proprio.. Aspetta che ripenso ai successi di sto panzone.. Toh, nessuno.. Un fenomeno proprio.. Senza politica avrebbe avuto 1/10 del già esiguo seguito che ha avuto..



Game set e match 
Va che adesso dobbiamo pure leggere che Guccini è un maestro, un grande ecc
Gli spettacoli circensi della sx  non mi abituerò mai...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Game set e match
> Va che adesso dobbiamo pure leggere che Guccini è un maestro, un grande ecc
> Gli spettacoli circensi della sx  non mi abituerò mai...



Senza substrato "politico" questo - a differenza di un De Andrè (gigante) - avrebbe a mio avviso probabilmente venduto meno dischi di una banda di paese...


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Senza substrato "politico" questo - a differenza di un De Andrè (gigante) - avrebbe a mio avviso probabilmente venduto meno dischi di una banda di paese...



Esattamente. Oh ma poi chi lo considera questo? La maggioranza del suo pubblico è zeccume da centro sociale
De Andrè era un genio, un sommo poeta. Accostarlo nella stessa frase con un Guccini qualsiasi è offensivo verso la cultura


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Aprile 2020)

Il grande Giorgione orto e cucina, non sapevo cantasse anche..


----------



## Route66 (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Francesco Guccini* ha diffuso sul web un video dove canta una sua personalissima "*Bella Ciao*" con un testo modificato *contro Salvini, Meloni e Berlusconi*.
> 
> Una versione che se è piaciuta a molti suoi fan, una minoranza di loro è rimasta scettica e critica. Il presentatore e giornalista *Pierluigi Diaco*, che non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per i cantautori italiani e lo stesso Guccini, su Twitter ha affermato: "_Perchè? Che senso ha? Dispiace vedere un gentiluomo della musica popolare italiana inveire così gratuitamente contro chi, democraticamente, la pensa diversamente da lui. Dispiace davvero_".
> 
> Video di Guccini al secondo post.


Fabri il video non lo guardo e non ascolto nemmeno la canzone (vado in fiducia.....) però per par condicio dovresti postare anche la versione di Povia.


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2020)

.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Francesco Guccini* ha diffuso sul web un video dove canta una sua personalissima "*Bella Ciao*" con un testo modificato *contro Salvini, Meloni e Berlusconi*.
> 
> Una versione che se è piaciuta a molti suoi fan, una minoranza di loro è rimasta scettica e critica. Il presentatore e giornalista *Pierluigi Diaco*, che non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per i cantautori italiani e lo stesso Guccini, su Twitter ha affermato: "_Perchè? Che senso ha? Dispiace vedere un gentiluomo della musica popolare italiana inveire così gratuitamente contro chi, democraticamente, la pensa diversamente da lui. Dispiace davvero_".
> 
> Video di Guccini al secondo post.



Deplorabile, ma non ci faccio più molto caso: in Italia va così.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

*Rispettate le idee altrui e non provocate.*


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2020)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Francesco Guccini* ha diffuso sul web un video dove canta una sua personalissima "*Bella Ciao*" con un testo modificato *contro Salvini, Meloni e Berlusconi*.
> 
> Una versione che se è piaciuta a molti suoi fan, una minoranza di loro è rimasta scettica e critica. Il presentatore e giornalista *Pierluigi Diaco*, che non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per i cantautori italiani e lo stesso Guccini, su Twitter ha affermato: "_Perchè? Che senso ha? Dispiace vedere un gentiluomo della musica popolare italiana inveire così gratuitamente contro chi, democraticamente, la pensa diversamente da lui. Dispiace davvero_".
> 
> Video di Guccini al secondo post.



I geni pungono facendole intendere certe cose, i volgari fanno nomi e cognomi.
Ci fosse oggi Rino Gaetano non oso immaginare come si prenderebbe gioco di certi pupazzi senza farsi capire.
Caduta di stile clamorosa questa di Guccini. Evidentemente non ce l'ha fatta più a contenere il suo odio politico verso certi signori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Game set e match
> Va che adesso dobbiamo pure leggere che Guccini è un maestro, un grande ecc
> Gli spettacoli circensi della sx  non mi abituerò mai...



A sx si farebbero piacere pure la pupù se fosse schierata politicamente


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2020)

vabè raga se ritenete che sia scarso anche Guccini allora...


----------



## Carlito (26 Aprile 2020)

Grande Guccini! GIGANTE!


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A sx si farebbero piacere pure la pupù se fosse schierata politicamente



Senza polemiche, trovami un artista serio che non sia politicamente schierato a favore della libertà, uguaglianza tra i popoli e che non sia tendenzialmente "di sinistra" (che poi che vuol dire...)
Ma da qualsiasi cantautore valido italiano, a qualsiasi band storica americana, quello che vuoi, da de Andrè a Roger Waters ai Beatles a Gaetano.
Poi ci sarebbe da chiedersi il perché, io un'idea ce l'avrei ma aperto a discuterne


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A sx si farebbero piacere pure la pupù se fosse schierata politicamente



Ma poi qualsiasi cosa facciano i loro capopopolo ci vanno dietro.. e non esiste critica.
È imbarazzante sta roba da sinistroidi


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vabè raga se ritenete che sia scarso anche Guccini allora...



Ma chi mi rappresenta Guccini? No sinceramente..quale grande artista si cela dietro sto coso sconosciuto?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Senza polemiche, trovami un artista serio che non sia politicamente schierato a favore della libertà, uguaglianza tra i popoli e che non sia tendenzialmente "di sinistra" (che poi che vuol dire...)
> Ma da qualsiasi cantautore valido italiano, a qualsiasi band storica americana, quello che vuoi, da de Andrè a Roger Waters ai Beatles a Gaetano.
> Poi ci sarebbe da chiedersi il perché, io un'idea ce l'avrei ma aperto a discuterne



Alle grandi rock star piace perché fa figo..avere ideali di sx e poi vivere in torri dorate annaspando nei miliardi mi fa ridere...
E poi ci sono artisti e artisti e modi di fare e modi di fare..Guccini è un nessuno, un niente e dovrebbe evitare di esagerare soprattutto in una situazione così. Mettiamo l’inno sovietico e poi è fatta


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Senza polemiche, trovami un artista serio che non sia politicamente schierato a favore della libertà, uguaglianza tra i popoli e che non sia tendenzialmente "di sinistra" (che poi che vuol dire...)
> Ma da qualsiasi cantautore valido italiano, a qualsiasi band storica americana, quello che vuoi, da de Andrè a Roger Waters ai Beatles a Gaetano.
> Poi ci sarebbe da chiedersi il perché, io un'idea ce l'avrei ma aperto a discuterne



E' questo il punto.

Il bombardamento psicologico perpetrato, che induce a pensare che qualsiasi artista sia schierato a "sinistra". Il continuo associare simboli e valori ad una certa parte, come se appropriarsene costituisse di per sé la conferma che sta dalla parte "giusta"

Solo perché gli artisti predicano libertà e uguaglianza? Che vuol dire, libertà ed uguaglianza sono valori solo della "sinistra"? Ci sono milioni di esempi che possono confutare questa ipotesi.

Io credo che sia uno schema non solo vecchio, ma proprio falso.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Senza polemiche, trovami un artista serio che non sia politicamente schierato a favore della libertà, uguaglianza tra i popoli e che non sia tendenzialmente "di sinistra" (che poi che vuol dire...)
> Ma da qualsiasi cantautore valido italiano, a qualsiasi band storica americana, quello che vuoi, da de Andrè a Roger Waters ai Beatles a Gaetano.
> Poi ci sarebbe da chiedersi il perché, io un'idea ce l'avrei ma aperto a discuterne



Ma un conto è essere ispirati da un'ideologia e mettere in note sentimenti impregnati da un'ideologia (concordo con te che i casi sono infiniti) ma ben altra cosa è fare il bimbo minkia e mettersi a cantare un remake per offendere dei politici.
Dai, obiettivamente, l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso.
Non ha mica cantato 'cancella il debito' .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' questo il punto.
> 
> Il bombardamento psicologico perpetrato, che induce a pensare che qualsiasi artista sia schierato a "sinistra". Il continuo associare simboli e valori ad una certa parte, come se appropriarsene costituisse di per sé la conferma che sta dalla parte "giusta"
> 
> ...



Aggiungo che ci sono grandissimi artisti che fanno comunque critica sociale, e lanciano messaggi di un certo tipo, ma senza fare politica esplicita.
Guccini, oltre ad essere un cantautore, è anche uno che fa politica esplicita, un rappresentante manifesto di certi partiti. Quindi è giusto che per certe cose venga giudicato come qualunque altro politico.

Sul fatto che poi faccia schifo o no come artista non ho molti elementi per giudicare, non lo conosco fino in fondo. Personalmente cerco sempre di distinguere le due cose, quando possibile.

E' stato citato Celentano, ecco io lo adoro alla follia come cantante e come attore. Proprio in modo esagerato.
Ma quando fa il radical chic predicatore falso e ipocrita in TV, cambio canale e lo evito come la peste.
Però i suoi film continuo a guardarli e anche ad ascoltare le sue canzoni.

E' vero che c'è chi insulta un valido artista solo per le idee, ma è vero anche il contrario: c'è chi viene elevato ad artista solo per le bandierine e non per i contenuti artistici. 
Cessi di scrittori come Saviano, per esempio, che ha scritto un libro di successo (si potrebbe discutere anche su questo...) e poi sarebbe sparito dalla scena senza i suoi interventi quotidiani faziosi e propagandistici nella politica.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che ci sono grandissimi artisti che fanno comunque critica sociale, e lanciano messaggi di un certo tipo, ma senza fare politica esplicita.
> Guccini, oltre ad essere un cantautore, è anche uno che fa politica esplicita, un rappresentante manifesto di certi partiti. Quindi è giusto che per certe cose venga giudicato come qualunque altro politico.
> 
> Sul fatto che poi faccia schifo o no come artista non ho molti elementi per giudicare, non lo conosco fino in fondo. Personalmente cerco sempre di distinguere le due cose, quando possibile.
> ...



Già.

Un'ultima cosa. La politica e l'arte sono proprio agli antipodi come concetto. L'arte è la forma più alta del pensiero e dell'opera umana, l'esaltazione di un individuo che crea qualcosa. La politica invece è l'appiattimento del pensiero su posizioni uniformi e condivise.

Quando un "artista" fa politica, non può essere chiamato come tale, e mischia due cose che a me il solo accostarle fa proprio senso.

Poi fare una cosa del genere, andando a rompere i c0j0nes ad un brano storico in maniera così infantile e meschina, sarebbe da condannare, come chi sfregia i monumenti.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> Un'ultima cosa. La politica e l'arte sono proprio agli antipodi come concetto. L'arte è la forma più alta del pensiero e dell'opera umana, l'esaltazione di un individuo che crea qualcosa. La politica invece è l'appiattimento del pensiero su posizioni uniformi e condivise.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto Gabri..
Sai, quando leggo e sento certe cose non posso fare a meno di pensare alla fattoria degli animali di Orwell: “Gli animali sono tutti uguali ma alcuni animali sono più uguali degli altri”. Descrive ancora perfettamente la situazione odierna sopratutto della squallida sx italiana...


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> Un'ultima cosa. La politica e l'arte sono proprio agli antipodi come concetto. L'arte è la forma più alta del pensiero e dell'opera umana, l'esaltazione di un individuo che crea qualcosa. La politica invece è l'appiattimento del pensiero su posizioni uniformi e condivise.
> 
> ...



E, chiaro che l'arte non c'entra niente con la politica ma con l'empatia, questo era il punto, secondo te una persona che si affaccia alla musica, all'espressione, alla poesia, verso che tipo di visione del prossimo tende?
Poi se si vuole una scusa per attaccare qualsiasi artista (non parlo di te) ok, ma allora il 90% delle canzoni di de Andrè o John Lennon o Marley sono attaccabili, invece sono universali. Perché? Non perché mandano un messaggio di destra o di sinistra, ma un messaggio di uguaglianza che prescinde dal colore e dai soldi (perché chi fa arte l'ha sempre fatta, ben prima di arrivare ad avere i soldi, con gli stessi messaggi)


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2020)

Se uno dice "aiutiamo gente che scappa da guerre" o "sosteniamo i popoli più sfigati" o "viviamo più in equilibrio con il mondo" non è di sinistra, è una persona con un'umanità più spiccata di "lasciamoli affogare", "la loro guerra non è la nostra" o "chissenefrega dell'ambiente l'importante è produrre e consumare", detta in soldoni


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Se uno dice "aiutiamo gente che scappa da guerre" o "sosteniamo i popoli più sfigati" o "viviamo più in equilibrio con il mondo" non è di sinistra, è una persona con un'umanità più spiccata di "lasciamoli affogare", "la loro guerra non è la nostra" o "chissenefrega dell'ambiente l'importante è produrre e consumare", detta in soldoni



Che già è ben diverso dallo schierarsi vergognosamente come questo mediocre musicante.
E poi detta in soldoni tra l’avere umanità ed essere allocchi c’è differenza


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che già è ben diverso dallo schierarsi vergognosamente come questo mediocre musicante.
> E poi detta in soldoni tra l’avere umanità ed essere allocchi c’è differenza



Guccini è un ottimo poeta e scrittore di testi, non è un mediocre

Guccini ha fatto un uscita poco elegante, poteva farlo in maniera molto più intelligente e sottile lanciando lo stesso messaggio

E innegabile che il mondo artistico, a mio avviso per capacità empatiche e intellettive di chi è in grado di produrre con il proprio cervello roba di un certo livello, si schieri sempre a favore di certi valori, che sono apolitici ma abbastanza agli antipodi del populismo


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> E, chiaro che l'arte non c'entra niente con la politica ma con l'empatia, questo era il punto, secondo te una persona che si affaccia alla musica, all'espressione, alla poesia, verso che tipo di visione del prossimo tende?
> Poi se si vuole una scusa per attaccare qualsiasi artista (non parlo di te) ok, ma allora il 90% delle canzoni di de Andrè o John Lennon o Marley sono attaccabili, invece sono universali. Perché? Non perché mandano un messaggio di destra o di sinistra, ma un messaggio di uguaglianza che prescinde dal colore e dai soldi (perché chi fa arte l'ha sempre fatta, ben prima di arrivare ad avere i soldi, con gli stessi messaggi)



Vabbè ma x lo stesso motivo il più grande messaggio di amore e pace lo ha dato 2000 anni fa Gesù cristo ma se uno cita lui invece di qualche cantante passa x un bacchettone o un rinc0gli0nit0


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Senza polemiche, trovami un artista serio che non sia politicamente schierato a favore della libertà, uguaglianza tra i popoli e che non sia tendenzialmente "di sinistra" (che poi che vuol dire...)
> Ma da qualsiasi cantautore valido italiano, a qualsiasi band storica americana, quello che vuoi, da de Andrè a Roger Waters ai Beatles a Gaetano.
> Poi ci sarebbe da chiedersi il perché, io un'idea ce l'avrei ma aperto a discuterne



Forse ti hanno già risposto, ma intendo che un conto è cantare valori universali, un conto è cantare la locomotiva.. Guccini ha passato una vita a fare il politico mascherato da cantante, metà dei suoi fan sono fan del politico e non del cantante..


----------



## Konrad (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Francesco Guccini* ha diffuso sul web un video dove canta una sua personalissima "*Bella Ciao*" con un testo modificato *contro Salvini, Meloni e Berlusconi*.
> 
> Una versione che se è piaciuta a molti suoi fan, una minoranza di loro è rimasta scettica e critica. Il presentatore e giornalista *Pierluigi Diaco*, che non ha mai nascosto la sua passione per i cantautori italiani e lo stesso Guccini, su Twitter ha affermato: "_Perchè? Che senso ha? Dispiace vedere un gentiluomo della musica popolare italiana inveire così gratuitamente contro chi, democraticamente, la pensa diversamente da lui. Dispiace davvero_".
> 
> Video di Guccini al secondo post.



Canzone da uomo piccolo piccolo e politicamente patetica. LA VECCHIAIA E IL COMUNISMO INSIEME PARTORISCONO MOSTRI.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2020)

apprendo qui che Guccini è un mediocre...mi dite che musica e che artisti ascoltate voi? me li segno volentieri


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> apprendo qui che Guccini è un mediocre...mi dite che musica e che artisti ascoltate voi? me li segno volentieri


Tipo dalla, Battisti, battiato, de andrè per citarne alcuni italiani
Guccini è a quel livello vero?


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tipo dalla, Battisti, battiato, de andrè per citarne alcuni italiani
> Guccini è a quel livello vero?



Uscendo fuori dal discorso simpatie/antipatie politiche, per me Battisti, Dalla e De Andrè sono di ben altro livello rispetto a Guccini (che comunque, come già detto, apprezzo per la sua coerenza politica, cosa molto rara al giorno d'oggi). Paragone che non regge.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tipo dalla, Battisti, battiato, de andrè per citarne alcuni italiani
> Guccini è a quel livello vero?



si...tutta gente peraltro che apprezzava Guccini

il punto è che può anche non piacere o piacere meno di altri ma commentarlo come fosse a livelli di sferaebbasta mi pare una follia...personalmente non ascolto Dalla ma non mi sognerei mai di dire che è un mediocre (ne ho preso uno a caso tra quelli citati)


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2020)

De Andrè e Battiato per me sono inarrivabili come cantastorie.
Guccini non sta molto sotto però onestamente, canzoni come Farewell sono da pelle d'oca alta 3 cm...sta la con i de Gregori, Dalla, Bennato e altra gente che ti porta via raccontando e accordando
Battisti non lo metto insieme ai grandi "cantastorie", nonostante ami certe canzoni. Però dai dire che Guccini è mediocre come scrittore solo perché non piace il suo orientamento politico è come dire che Facchetti non era un campione perché giocava nell'Inter


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Uscendo fuori dal discorso simpatie/antipatie politiche, per me Battisti, Dalla e De Andrè sono di ben altro livello rispetto a Guccini (che comunque, come già detto, apprezzo per la sua coerenza politica, cosa molto rara al giorno d'oggi). Paragone che non regge.



Ma infatti è mortificante paragonare grandi della musica a puccini


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> De Andrè e Battiato per me sono inarrivabili come cantastorie.
> Guccini non sta molto sotto però onestamente, canzoni come Farewell sono da pelle d'oca alta 3 cm...sta la con i de Gregori, Dalla, Bennato e altra gente che ti porta via raccontando e accordando
> Battisti non lo metto insieme ai grandi "cantastorie", nonostante ami certe canzoni. Però dai dire che Guccini è mediocre come scrittore solo perché non piace il suo orientamento politico è come dire che Facchetti non era un campione perché giocava nell'Inter


Metterlo al livello di dalla e Battisti è pure peggio


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si...tutta gente peraltro che apprezzava Guccini
> 
> il punto è che può anche non piacere o piacere meno di altri ma commentarlo come fosse a livelli di sferaebbasta mi pare una follia...personalmente non ascolto Dalla ma non mi sognerei mai di dire che è un mediocre (ne ho preso uno a caso tra quelli citati)



Per è un mediocre e nulla più..ancor di più mediocre se paragonato ai grandi della musica. Paragone che fate voi perché io neanche ci penso...


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si...tutta gente peraltro che apprezzava Guccini
> 
> il punto è che può anche non piacere o piacere meno di altri ma commentarlo come fosse a livelli di sferaebbasta mi pare una follia...personalmente non ascolto Dalla ma non mi sognerei mai di dire che è un mediocre (ne ho preso uno a caso tra quelli citati)



Su sferaebbasta mi sono spezzato


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Uscendo fuori dal discorso simpatie/antipatie politiche, per me Battisti, Dalla e De Andrè sono di ben altro livello rispetto a Guccini (che comunque, come già detto, apprezzo per la sua coerenza politica, cosa molto rara al giorno d'oggi). Paragone che non regge.





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è mortificante paragonare grandi della musica a puccini



Assolutamente. Io nella mia critica ho evitato accuratamente di citare il lato artistico, proprio perché irrilevante, ma se proprio ne vogliamo parlare ...

Non scherziamo, stiamo parlando di mostri sacri contro buoni cantautori. Poi i gusti sono gusti ed è ovvio che susciti emozioni in molti.

Tanto il termometro te lo dà la fama all'estero. De Andrè è stato omaggiato dalla London Symphony Orchestra, Guccini viene osannato nelle case del popolo, all'estero ti chiederebbero se è uno spin-off della Gucci, l'azienda di moda, dico.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> De Andrè e Battiato per me sono inarrivabili come cantastorie.
> Guccini non sta molto sotto però onestamente, canzoni come Farewell sono da pelle d'oca alta 3 cm...sta la con i de Gregori, Dalla, Bennato e altra gente che ti porta via raccontando e accordando
> Battisti non lo metto insieme ai grandi "cantastorie", nonostante ami certe canzoni. Però dai dire che Guccini è mediocre come scrittore solo perché non piace il suo orientamento politico è come dire che Facchetti non era un campione perché giocava nell'Inter



Vabbè, su, ma chi è giudica un cantante (o qualsiasi altro professionista) in base all'appartenenza politica? 

Nessuno può negare che Battisti, Dalla e De Andrè siano stati dei giganti. Indipendentemente dal fatto che siano stati nazifascisti o comunisti.

Guccini, per me, già è più opinabile. Ma a livello musicale, non per appartenenze politiche.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Io nella mia critica ho evitato accuratamente di citare il lato artistico, proprio perché irrilevante, ma se proprio ne vogliamo parlare ...
> 
> Non scherziamo, stiamo parlando di mostri sacri contro buoni cantautori. Poi i gusti sono gusti ed è ovvio che susciti emozioni in molti.
> 
> Tanto il termometro te lo dà la fama all'estero. De Andrè è stato omaggiato dalla London Symphony Orchestra, Guccini viene osannato nelle case del popolo, all'estero ti chiederebbero se è uno spin-off della Gucci, l'azienda di moda, dico.



Game set e match 2.0
Grande Gabri come sempre


----------



## sottoli (27 Aprile 2020)

De gustibus, però secondo questa discriminante Ramazzotti > De Gregori, Ferro > Battisti, Raf > Tenco ecc...
Su Battiato non dico nulla, per me è un fetish e se in sta discussione era lui a venire insultato, per me era ban sicuro


----------



## Steve (27 Aprile 2020)

Onestamente non capisco di cosa si parli. Il valore artistico di due versi canticchiati senza neanche un sottofondo musicale? Della carriera? meglio lui o de andre? Ma cosa c'entra tutto questo. Guccini ha voluto dire la sua..in musica come ha sempre fatto in tutta la sua carriera. Cosa c'è da stupirsi? Il messaggio è chiaro e diretto. Nessuna offesa e nessuna ironia. un grido di allarme che qualcuno condivide.. altri evidentemente no. Se lo fa Povia va bene? E perché Guccini no?
Perché ora e perché con bella ciao? Perché impera il qualunquismo... I morti sono tutti uguali... Bella ciao non è un inno dell'antifascismo... No la storia è chiara. E nonostante il virus ci sono ancora persone a raccontarla. Preferisco uno che rivendica le sue scelte per quanto discutibili a chi vuole annacquare i fatti... Preferisco chi si schiera. Anche se dall'altra parte rispetto a me.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2020)

Steve ha scritto:


> Onestamente non capisco di cosa si parli. Il valore artistico di due versi canticchiati senza neanche un sottofondo musicale? Della carriera? meglio lui o de andre? Ma cosa c'entra tutto questo. Guccini ha voluto dire la sua..in musica come ha sempre fatto in tutta la sua carriera. Cosa c'è da stupirsi? Il messaggio è chiaro e diretto. Nessuna offesa e nessuna ironia. un grido di allarme che qualcuno condivide.. altri evidentemente no. Se lo fa Povia va bene? E perché Guccini no?
> Perché ora e perché con bella ciao? Perché impera il qualunquismo... I morti sono tutti uguali... Bella ciao non è un inno dell'antifascismo... No la storia è chiara. E nonostante il virus ci sono ancora persone a raccontarla. Preferisco uno che rivendica le sue scelte per quanto discutibili a chi vuole annacquare i fatti... Preferisco chi si schiera. Anche se dall'altra parte rispetto a me.



Ma infatti Guccini, per la sua coerenza, è incontestabile.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Aprile 2020)

Steve ha scritto:


> Onestamente non capisco di cosa si parli. Il valore artistico di due versi canticchiati senza neanche un sottofondo musicale? Della carriera? meglio lui o de andre? Ma cosa c'entra tutto questo. Guccini ha voluto dire la sua..in musica come ha sempre fatto in tutta la sua carriera. Cosa c'è da stupirsi? Il messaggio è chiaro e diretto. Nessuna offesa e nessuna ironia. un grido di allarme che qualcuno condivide.. altri evidentemente no. Se lo fa Povia va bene? E perché Guccini no?
> Perché ora e perché con bella ciao? Perché impera il qualunquismo... I morti sono tutti uguali... Bella ciao non è un inno dell'antifascismo... No la storia è chiara. E nonostante il virus ci sono ancora persone a raccontarla. Preferisco uno che rivendica le sue scelte per quanto discutibili a chi vuole annacquare i fatti... Preferisco chi si schiera. Anche se dall'altra parte rispetto a me.



Mi spiace, ma io mi stupisco, e sono molto sensibile su quest'argomento.

"Bella Ciao", musicalmente parlando, vale meno di "Madama Doré", vale zero. Ma è un simbolo, una parte importante della nostra storia, nel bene e nel male, che rappresenta un periodo critico e dove molti hanno perso la vita per farci essere liberi.

Quindi non va bene. Non va per per niente bene questo subdolo condizionamento psicologico che va di moda ora. E' un artefatto preso a forza per trasmettere continuamente il messaggio, in maniera sapiente e sottile, che l'altra parte rappresenta il nemico, mentre tu sei la parte nel giusto. E' una pubblicità subliminale pericolosa, e dai, picchia e mena, diventerà la normalità nel subconscio popolare. E' una tattica pensata a sommo studio, ma voi credete veramente che sia casuale o ingenua?

Lo sappiamo benissimo, ed è a mio parere inutile cercare giustificazioni o minimizzazioni. Ribadisco che è molto grave questa cosa, e ribadisco come sia incredibile che nessuno intervenga, lasciandola passare come una scemenza qualsiasi.

PS [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION] scusate ho quotato per sbaglio, mi sono rimaste le spunte sui post precedenti


----------



## Steve (27 Aprile 2020)

Si vede che abbiamo sensibilità diverse. Io di "subdoli condizionamenti psicologici" ne sento milioni. Ripetuti e urlati in continuazione... Martellanti. Falsi e anche pericolosi. Divisori almeno quanto il messaggio di Guccini. Ma con molto più odio. Guccini se non compri i suoi dischi o i suoi libri lo senti parlare una volta ogni lustro... Evidentemente aveva qualcosa da dire. Se vogliamo parlare di contenuti bene se vogliamo negare il diritto di usare le note di bella ciao ad uno con la sua storia e coerenza parliamo di aria fritta, praticamente una spremuta di Politically correct...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Aprile 2020)

Steve ha scritto:


> Si vede che abbiamo sensibilità diverse. Io di "subdoli condizionamenti psicologici" ne sento milioni. Ripetuti e urlati in continuazione... Martellanti. Falsi e anche pericolosi. Divisori almeno quanto il messaggio di Guccini. Ma con molto più odio. Guccini se non compri i suoi dischi o i suoi libri lo senti parlare una volta ogni lustro... Evidentemente aveva qualcosa da dire. Se vogliamo parlare di contenuti bene se vogliamo negare il diritto di usare le note di bella ciao ad uno con la sua storia e coerenza parliamo di aria fritta, praticamente una spremuta di Politically correct...



Ti sei dimenticato di quotarmi. 

Forse ne senti molti perché 'sta cosa è ormai marcia, e lo dico in generale, eh. Guccini mostra la tessera del partito, si sveste dell'artista e poi fa quello che vuole, parlando di politica in maniera opportuna, non prendendo simboli strumentali per aizzare. Poi nessuno deve lamentarsi, perchè altrimenti passa per violento. Spiegami perché non ha cantato "I can get no" dei Rolling Stones. Un caso, sì?

Eh sì, il "politically corrected" esiste e andrebbe rispettato. Nell'aula del parlamento e in sede di elezioni ed enti istituzionali. Io, di questi personaggi, artisti, attori, cantanti prezzolati che fanno continuamente politica da pagliacci, ne avrei anche abbastanza. Bastano e avanzano i cosiddetti politici veri.


----------



## Steve (27 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato di quotarmi.
> 
> Forse ne senti molti perché 'sta cosa è ormai marcia, e lo dico in generale, eh. Guccini mostra la tessera del partito, si sveste dell'artista e poi fa quello che vuole, parlando di politica in maniera opportuna, non prendendo simboli strumentali per aizzare. Poi nessuno deve lamentarsi, perchè altrimenti passa per violento. Spiegami perché non ha cantato "I can get no" dei Rolling Stones. Un caso, sì?
> 
> Eh sì, il "politically corrected" esiste e andrebbe rispettato. Nell'aula del parlamento e in sede di elezioni ed enti istituzionali. Io, di questi personaggi, artisti, attori, cantanti prezzolati che fanno continuamente politica da pagliacci, ne avrei anche abbastanza. Bastano e avanzano i cosiddetti politici veri.




Ok.. ora ti cito..&#55357;&#56841;
Canta su bella ciao perché è il 25 aprile ovvio. Sul fare politica da pagliacci con Guccini non mi pare il caso, è l'esempio sbagliato. Poi che non ti piaccia ciò che dice è un altro conto.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Aprile 2020)

Steve ha scritto:


> Ok.. ora ti cito..��
> Canta su bella ciao perché è il 25 aprile ovvio. Sul fare politica da pagliacci con Guccini non mi pare il caso, è l'esempio sbagliato. Poi che non ti piaccia ciò che dice è un altro conto.



No problem , che scherzi.

Proprio perché è il 25 aprile, con "Bella Ciao", che risulta strumentale. Per questo non mi piace, la politica non dovrebbe entrarci per niente. E' una festa di tutti e dovrebbe essere libera da polemiche, non una occasione di attacchi.

Questa per me è politica cialtronesca travestita da libertà di espressione. Non critico Guccini se è schierato politicamente, è un suo sacrosanto diritto, critico il metodo. Specialmente da un personaggio pubblico e visibile. Non che da altre parti sia tutto splendido, ma i livelli di faziosità politica espressa in questo modo è roba che la si vede solo in Itaglia. Però è evidentemente possibile e allora andiamo avanti così.

Se a te va bene, buon per te.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi qualsiasi cosa facciano i loro capopopolo ci vanno dietro.. e non esiste critica.
> È imbarazzante sta roba da sinistroidi



A sinistra il livellamento della critica interna è piatto come l'encefalo di un cadavere..Ma guarda è una roba che come dici te è quasi imbarazzante, ho assistito di persona a discussioni dove uno stava palesemente dicendo una scemenza ma nessuno lo correggeva per non urtarlo, mai fare una critica tra "compagni"..


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> apprendo qui che Guccini è un mediocre...mi dite che musica e che artisti ascoltate voi? me li segno volentieri



Allora io ascolto un po' tutti i generi esclusi hip-hop/rap/trap e il jazz, per il resto svario molto ma essendo più per il rock internazionale il cantautorato italiano non è proprio il mio prediletto..
Per me inoltre nelle canzoni la musica è più importante delle parole (del resto basta pensare che il rock si è affermato negli anni '50-'60-'70 dove quasi nessuno capiva l'inglese nei paesi non anglosassoni ma tutti ascoltavano quella musica) ecco perché in italia reputo il GOAT Battisti..un altro che adoro è Zucchero, Vasco qualcosa..ma in generale sono pochi i cantanti di cui almeno un pezzo non mi piace (lo stesso Guccini mi piace la sola Cirano)

Inutile che sto qua a scrivere nomi di chi ascolto, non credo serva un luminare a citare Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Queen, Journey e via dicendo..sono le più grandi band della storia..

Inoltre ascolto anch eun po' di heavy metal, quello meno estremo, quindi artisti come Dio o Manowar o Scorpions, Skid Row o Alice Cooper...insomma dai mi sono spiegato credo


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> *De Andrè* e Battiato per me sono inarrivabili come cantastorie.
> *Guccini *non sta molto sotto però onestamente, canzoni come Farewell sono da pelle d'oca alta 3 cm...sta la con i *de Gregori*, *Dalla, Bennato *e altra gente che ti porta via raccontando e accordando
> Battisti non lo metto insieme ai grandi "cantastorie", nonostante ami certe canzoni. Però dai dire che Guccini è mediocre come scrittore solo perché non piace il suo orientamento politico è come dire che Facchetti non era un campione perché giocava nell'Inter



è esattamente quello che intendo con l'appiattimento culturale della gente di sinistra, incapace di una critica oggettiva e personale ma assoggettata involontariamente ad un credo anche musicale..e gli artisti lo sanno bene..
Non è statisticamente possibile che chiunque si professi di sinistra apprezzi SEMPRE TUTTA sta roba...e i loro epigoni moderni tipo caparezza, samuele bersani, daniele silvestri etc..

Io di quelli lì apprezzo alcune canzoni, di certo non mi farei una full della loro discografia, invece uno di sinistra che mi dice "a me de Gregori fa schifo" non lo trovo manco se lo cerco un anno...com'è possibile? Eppure sono certo che se cerco in generale uno a cui non piace che so, ramazzotti, lo trovo subito..

Questo per me dimostra la mancanza di critica oggettiva perfino nei gusti musicali..

Poi tu facevi un bel discorso sugli artisti e l'orientamento politico, in realtà (molti) degli artisti sono sempre andati dietro a quello che l'arte imponeva..oggi l'arte impone di essere così, perché se sei e dici cose di sinistra ti ascoltano sia da sinistra che da destra (che se ne fregano)..se invece dici il contrario vieni esiliato fisicamente dal mondo (appunto il caso di un Povia che si è schierato apertamente contro l'UE e la lobby LGBT con una canzone intelligentissima ovviamente distrutta senza essere capita)
Ma guarda che è sempre stato così, nel '500 gli artisti credi fossero tutti ferventi religiosi? col c.... ma la chiesa era quella che pagava meglio e allora la più grande opera artistica della storia la puoi ammirare dentro una chiesa, dipinta da un omosessuale che però ha dipinto la più grande scena biblica di sempre..
Dov'erano gli artisti quando c'era la tratta degli schiavi? Erano a scrivere poesie d'amore o sulla natura..altro che critica a quell'abominio..

Arte e sensibilità non sono sempre legate..l'arte è talento


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Aprile 2020)

Apprendo che essendo un grande Guccini, non si possa criticare una sua uscita infelice, senza sensi dare di barbaro dai soliti radical shit. Fantastico, la solita dittatura pseudosinistrorsa.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

Steve ha scritto:


> Si vede che abbiamo sensibilità diverse. Io di "subdoli condizionamenti psicologici" ne sento milioni. Ripetuti e urlati in continuazione... Martellanti. Falsi e anche pericolosi. Divisori almeno quanto il messaggio di Guccini. Ma con molto più odio. Guccini se non compri i suoi dischi o i suoi libri lo senti parlare una volta ogni lustro... Evidentemente aveva qualcosa da dire. Se vogliamo parlare di contenuti bene se vogliamo negare il diritto di usare le note di bella ciao ad uno con la sua storia e coerenza parliamo di aria fritta, praticamente una spremuta di Politically correct...



I personaggi pubblici, che siano cantanti o calciatori, in questo particolare momento storico dovrebbero stare molto attenti ai messaggi che lanciano.
Non sono personaggi 'normali' e hanno la capacità di condizionare e spostare la massa.
La canzoncina intonata da Guccini è chiaramente di matricola antifascista e si schiera da una parte attaccando gli altri e gli 'altri' vengono etichettati espressamente come fascisti.
Non credi che nella situazione che stiamo vivendo sia un'uscita a dir poco infelice??
Nel calcio , come nella politica o nella vita si deve tornare a cantare i propri ideali senza offendere gli altri, senza attaccare etichette, senza puntare il dito su terzi.
Pare poco, pare superfluo ma fa tutta la differenza del mondo.
Gli ideali comunisti,quelli veri , profondi ma moderati, poi sono per antonomasia fatti di buoni principi e quindi ci sarebbe tanto da cantare e da scrivere.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A sinistra il livellamento della critica interna è piatto come l'encefalo di un cadavere..Ma guarda è una roba che come dici te è quasi imbarazzante, ho assistito di persona a discussioni dove uno stava palesemente dicendo una scemenza ma nessuno lo correggeva per non urtarlo, mai fare una critica tra "compagni"..



Regime e poi si lamentano del fascioleghismoh...
Hanno sempre e comunque ragione loro e guai se non ti uniformi: si parte con la loro ostentanta superiorità, loro sono l’intelighenzia, i supremi portatori della libertà ecc tanto che adesso dobbiamo leggere che Guccini è tra i mostri sacri della musica


----------



## sunburn (27 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No problem , che scherzi.
> 
> Proprio perché è il 25 aprile, con "Bella Ciao", che risulta strumentale. Per questo non mi piace, la politica non dovrebbe entrarci per niente. E' una *festa di tutti* e dovrebbe essere libera da polemiche, non una occasione di attacchi.


E' la festa anche di quel 16% di italiani secondo cui in fondo la Shoah non è stata una cosa poi così tanto grave, di quel 37% secondo cui episodi di antisemitismo sono bravate, di quel 20% che pensa che Mussolini abbia solo fatto qualche sbaglio?

No, il 25 aprile NON è la festa di tutti. Ed è un enorme peccato.

PS: quando deciderai di purificarti dai tuoi peccati, come autoflagellazione ti consiglio l'ascolto della versione di Povia di Bella ciao...


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I personaggi pubblici, che siano cantanti o calciatori, in questo particolare momento storico dovrebbero stare molto attenti ai messaggi che lanciano.
> Non sono personaggi 'normali' e hanno la capacità di condizionare e spostare la massa.
> La canzoncina intonata da Guccini è chiaramente di matricola antifascista e si schiera da una parte attaccando gli altri e gli 'altri' vengono etichettati espressamente come fascisti.
> Non credi che nella situazione che stiamo vivendo sia un'uscita a dir poco infelice??
> ...



Quoto. La cosa drammatica è che loro si comportano da fascisti per primi attaccando e offendendo sempre tutto e tutti


----------



## sottoli (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è esattamente quello che intendo con l'appiattimento culturale della gente di sinistra, incapace di una critica oggettiva e personale ma assoggettata involontariamente ad un credo anche musicale..e gli artisti lo sanno bene..
> Non è statisticamente possibile che chiunque si professi di sinistra apprezzi SEMPRE TUTTA sta roba...e i loro epigoni moderni tipo caparezza, samuele bersani, daniele silvestri etc..
> 
> Io di quelli lì apprezzo alcune canzoni, di certo non mi farei una full della loro discografia, invece uno di sinistra che mi dice "a me de Gregori fa schifo" non lo trovo manco se lo cerco un anno...com'è possibile? Eppure sono certo che se cerco in generale uno a cui non piace che so, ramazzotti, lo trovo subito..
> ...



L'hai detto tu nella risposta prima, che ti piace la musica più delle parole. Anche per me è così in alcuni generi, soprattutto in un età in cui il mio inglese era ancora indegno e non mi fregava di cosa stesse dicendo Kurt Cobain o Axel Roses, mi esaltavano le chitarre e le batterie.
Ma se a uno della musica piacciono più le parole, le storie, indipendentemente da dove sta politicamente, è chiaro che il filone sia quello, De Andrè è incontestabile ti riporta in 4 minuti netti in una trincea degli anni 40 o in un paesino di contadini o alla corte di Carlo Martello. 
E per apprezzare la genialità un genere non deve per forza piacere, non amo il pop ma M Jackson è inarrivabile, anche se non apprezzi il rap capisci che "i messaggeri della dopa" è un album unico come metrica, o che il jazz di Miles Davis è tecnicamente avanti anniluce.
Non per rafforzare i miei argomenti, ma faccio musica da tanto e la mia compagna è insegnante di musica e musicista professionista, penso di aver parlato di questi argomenti il 40% del mio tempo negli ultimi 5 anni 

l'obiezione sulla storia dell'arte negli altri secoli invece è molto pertinente, io penso si muova pari passo con la concezione di libertà di espressione, e dopo le conquiste da quel punto di vista dopo la seconda guerra mondiale l'arte si è poi mossa quasi solo in quel senso (parliamo degli ultimi 60 anni, non 5). Prima ci volevano più palle, ma non era raro comunque, contro Hitler si sono espressi in tantissimi (Picasso, Nash, Levi ecc)


----------



## gabri65 (27 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E' la festa anche di quel 16% di italiani secondo cui in fondo la Shoah non è stata una cosa poi così tanto grave, di quel 37% secondo cui episodi di antisemitismo sono bravate, di quel 20% che pensa che Mussolini abbia solo fatto qualche sbaglio?
> 
> No, il 25 aprile NON è la festa di tutti. Ed è un enorme peccato.
> 
> PS: quando deciderai di purificarti dai tuoi peccati, come autoflagellazione ti consiglio l'ascolto della versione di Povia di Bella ciao...



Tutta codesta gente infatti io la butto nel calderone, mica la ignoro a favore delle critiche a Guccini, soltanto non la posso citare uno a uno. E comunque non ha il solito effetto mediatico, e codesti numeri mi sembrano esagerati, a sensazione. Per le bravate di antisemitismo, poi, avrei da dirne, lasciamo perdere, che se no apriamo una discussione mica da ridere.

Povia non lo conosco e se ha fatto come Guccini valgono esattamente le stesse considerazioni, avevi dubbi? Evidentemente Guccini è al solito livello di Povia, bella roba per un decantato cantautore "di spessore".

Potevi usare argomenti un po' più consistenti, ma ormai ti conosco. Controbattere con i controesempi negativi dall'altra parte, come al solito (equiparando l'episodio con la consuetudine), porta alla sterile discussione "colpa tua, no colpa tua".


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> E, chiaro che l'arte non c'entra niente con la politica ma con l'empatia, questo era il punto, secondo te una persona che si affaccia alla musica, all'espressione, alla poesia, verso che tipo di visione del prossimo tende?
> Poi se si vuole una scusa per attaccare qualsiasi artista (non parlo di te) ok, ma allora il 90% delle canzoni di de Andrè o *John Lennon* o Marley sono attaccabili, invece sono universali. Perché? Non perché mandano un messaggio di destra o di sinistra, ma un messaggio di uguaglianza che prescinde dal colore e dai soldi (perché chi fa arte l'ha sempre fatta, ben prima di arrivare ad avere i soldi, con gli stessi messaggi)



Abbastanza ironico il tuo citare Lennon, dopo il post in cima alla pagina di [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION].
Uno che ha fatto un figlio per poi completamente rinnegarlo una volta trovata una nuova passerina, uno che picchiava la ex moglie, uno che fu perculato da Elton John per il testo ipocrita di Imagine (_"Imagine six apartments, it isn't hard to do, one is full of fur coats, another's full of shoes"_).
Però scrive la canzoncina sulla pace e quindi diventa "empatico".....
Fanno quello che devono fare e dicono quello che devono dire per vendere dischi, tutto qua.


----------



## sottoli (27 Aprile 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Abbastanza ironico il tuo citare Lennon, dopo il post in cima alla pagina di [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION].
> Uno che ha fatto un figlio per poi completamente rinnegarlo una volta trovata una nuova passerina, uno che picchiava la ex moglie, uno che fu perculato da Elton John per il testo ipocrita di Imagine (_"Imagine six apartments, it isn't hard to do, one is full of fur coats, another's full of shoes"_).
> Però scrive la canzoncina sulla pace e quindi diventa "empatico".....
> Fanno quello che devono fare e dicono quello che devono dire per vendere dischi, tutto qua.



Dici? A me sembra l'esatto opposto, molti artisti fanno testi "rivoluzionari" quando non se li fila nessuno, poi il successo e il politically correct li portano a scrivere roba orecchiabile con testi da Teletubbies per far contento il popolino e la major di turno. C'è io a 13 anni mi esaltavo con gli articolo 31 e "strade di città", adesso J Ax fa i duetti con Fedez diamine... Chi rimane coerente è apprezzabile.

Parlavo di *canzoni* di J Lennon (o Bob Marley) che sono inattaccabili per il messaggio che passano, per la capacità dell'artista di penetrare gli animi della gente che richiede almeno la capacità di concettualizzare il messaggio e trovare le parole e la musica giusta per spargerlo. Secondo me Lennon era una persona estremamente intelligente ed universalmente empatica, ma incapace di trovare un equilibrio psicologico interiore, tratto molto diffuso tra le personalità complesse e fuori dal coro. Pure Bob Maley ne ha combinate di ogni alle sue donne e non è stato un gran padre, ma ascolto 5 delle sue canzoni e riprendo speranza per il genere umano


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Abbastanza ironico il tuo citare Lennon, dopo il post in cima alla pagina di [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION].
> Uno che ha fatto un figlio per poi completamente rinnegarlo una volta trovata una nuova passerina, uno che picchiava la ex moglie, uno che fu perculato da Elton John per il testo ipocrita di Imagine (_"Imagine six apartments, it isn't hard to do, one is full of fur coats, another's full of shoes"_).
> Però scrive la canzoncina sulla pace e quindi diventa "empatico".....
> Fanno quello che devono fare e dicono quello che devono dire per vendere dischi, tutto qua.



Assolutamente vero. Non per questo io non ami Lennon..adoro la sua musica e adoro in Beatles ma di certo non mi sembrava un grande esempio. Sono tutti dei falsoni le star


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Dici? A me sembra l'esatto opposto, molti artisti fanno testi "rivoluzionari" quando non se li fila nessuno, poi il successo e il politically correct li portano a scrivere roba orecchiabile con testi da Teletubbies per far contento il popolino e la major di turno. C'è io a 13 anni mi esaltavo con gli articolo 31 e "strade di città", adesso J Ax fa i duetti con Fedez diamine... Chi rimane coerente è apprezzabile.
> 
> Parlavo di *canzoni* di J Lennon (o Bob Marley) che sono inattaccabili per il messaggio che passano, per la capacità dell'artista di penetrare gli animi della gente che richiede almeno la capacità di concettualizzare il messaggio e trovare le parole e la musica giusta per spargerlo. Secondo me Lennon era una persona estremamente intelligente ed universalmente empatica, ma incapace di trovare un equilibrio psicologico interiore, tratto molto diffuso tra le personalità complesse e fuori dal coro. Pure Bob Maley ne ha combinate di ogni alle sue donne e non è stato un gran padre, ma ascolto 5 delle sue canzoni e riprendo speranza per il genere umano



È che fa ridere Lennon che propugna certi valori da un attico di decine di milioni di dollari a Central Park. Stona un po’


----------



## gabri65 (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero. Non per questo io non ami Lennon..adoro la sua musica e adoro in Beatles ma di certo non mi sembrava un grande esempio. Sono tutti dei falsoni le star



Ascoltare le grandi star per i loro messaggi sociopolitici è come ascoltare "Bianco Natale" il 25 dicembre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Dici? A me sembra l'esatto opposto, molti artisti fanno testi "rivoluzionari" quando non se li fila nessuno, poi il successo e il politically correct li portano a scrivere roba orecchiabile con testi da Teletubbies per far contento il popolino e la major di turno. C'è io a 13 anni mi esaltavo con gli articolo 31 e "strade di città", adesso J Ax fa i duetti con Fedez diamine... Chi rimane coerente è apprezzabile.
> 
> Parlavo di *canzoni* di J Lennon (o Bob Marley) che sono inattaccabili per il messaggio che passano, per la capacità dell'artista di penetrare gli animi della gente che richiede almeno la capacità di concettualizzare il messaggio e trovare le parole e la musica giusta per spargerlo. Secondo me Lennon era una persona estremamente intelligente ed universalmente empatica, ma incapace di trovare un equilibrio psicologico interiore, tratto molto diffuso tra le personalità complesse e fuori dal coro. Pure Bob Maley ne ha combinate di ogni alle sue donne e non è stato un gran padre, ma ascolto 5 delle sue canzoni e riprendo speranza per il genere umano



Diciamo che anche io, in generale, riesco a separare l'artista dalla persona, ma faccio molta fatica quando diventa un po' troppo moralista.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Diciamo che anche io, in generale, riesco a separare l'artista dalla persona, ma faccio molta fatica quando diventa un po' troppo moralista.



Bisogna separare sempre perché l’arte è sopra ogni cosa, bella in se.
Poi ci sono casi limite come sto Guccini che ti fanno sanguinare occhi e orecchie


----------



## sunburn (27 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tutta codesta gente infatti io la butto nel calderone, mica la ignoro a favore delle critiche a Guccini, soltanto non la posso citare uno a uno. E comunque non ha il solito effetto mediatico, e codesti numeri mi sembrano esagerati, a sensazione. Per le bravate di antisemitismo, poi, avrei da dirne, lasciamo perdere, che se no apriamo una discussione mica da ridere.
> 
> Povia non lo conosco e se ha fatto come Guccini valgono esattamente le stesse considerazioni, avevi dubbi? Evidentemente Guccini è al solito livello di Povia, bella roba per un decantato cantautore "di spessore".
> 
> Potevi usare argomenti un po' più consistenti, ma ormai ti conosco. Controbattere con i controesempi negativi dall'altra parte, come al solito (equiparando l'episodio con la consuetudine), porta alla sterile discussione "colpa tua, no colpa tua".


Ma il mio riferimento alla versione di Povia era solo una nota folkloristica, non era argomentazione per dirti “critichi Guccini ma non Povia, vergogna!”. 

Che il 25 aprile non sia festa di tutti perché molti si autoescludono mi sembra sia un fatto difficilmente contestabile. Ho solo riportato dati eurispes a conferma.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si certo, guccini come Maradona e hendrix.. Uguale proprio.. Aspetta che ripenso ai successi di sto panzone.. Toh, nessuno.. Un fenomeno proprio.. Senza politica avrebbe avuto 1/10 del già esiguo seguito che ha avuto..



Guccini ha scritto fra le pagine piú belle della musica italiana, non mi aspetto che tu ne comprenda la profondità dei testi e la finezza musicale. Del resto piace solo a noi radical chic buonisti che lo capiamo. 
Ma tralasciando questo, sentire Giorgia meloni che accusa Guccini di seminare odio é come sentire cicciolina dare della meretrice a rosy bindi


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Guccini ha scritto fra le pagine piú belle della musica italiana, non mi aspetto che tu ne comprenda la profondità dei testi e la finezza musicale. Del resto piace solo a noi radical chic buonisti che lo capiamo.
> Ma tralasciando questo, sentire Giorgia meloni che accusa Guccini di seminare odio é come sentire cicciolina dare della meretrice a rosy bindi



Capisco che può essere un idolo popolare, ma quello che fa guccini è esattamente quello che contestate alla meloni con la differenza che la meloni è in politica.
Sulle qualità artistiche di guccini taccio e le lascio a voi intenditori ma almeno imparo cose nuove: adesso so che guccini ha scritto tra le pagine più belle della musica italiana...


----------



## Steve (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è esattamente quello che intendo con l'appiattimento culturale della gente di sinistra, incapace di una critica oggettiva e personale ma assoggettata involontariamente ad un credo anche musicale..e gli artisti lo sanno bene..
> Non è statisticamente possibile che chiunque si professi di sinistra apprezzi SEMPRE TUTTA sta roba...e i loro epigoni moderni tipo caparezza, samuele bersani, daniele silvestri etc..
> 
> Io di quelli lì apprezzo alcune canzoni, di certo non mi farei una full della loro discografia, invece uno di sinistra che mi dice "a me de Gregori fa schifo" non lo trovo manco se lo cerco un anno...com'è possibile? Eppure sono certo che se cerco in generale uno a cui non piace che so, ramazzotti, lo trovo subito..
> ...



Perdonami ma questa è superficiale assai. La sinistra italiana... Che vanta più scissioni di un ovocita... Mille anime pressoché impossibili da mettere d'accordo. Si vede che non hai partecipato ad una assemblea o un gruppo politico di sinistra. Metà dei partecipanti sono addirittura in contrapposizione con se stesso. 
Siamo seri dai, che l'unità di intenti è proprio il loro punto debole.


----------



## Steve (27 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E' la festa anche di quel 16% di italiani secondo cui in fondo la Shoah non è stata una cosa poi così tanto grave, di quel 37% secondo cui episodi di antisemitismo sono bravate, di quel 20% che pensa che Mussolini abbia solo fatto qualche sbaglio?
> 
> No, il 25 aprile NON è la festa di tutti. Ed è un enorme peccato.
> 
> PS: quando deciderai di purificarti dai tuoi peccati, come autoflagellazione ti consiglio l'ascolto della versione di Povia di Bella ciao...



Quoto al 100%. La liberazione è e deve restare la festa di una parte degli italiani. Finché ci sarà qualcuno che rimpiange quel periodo chiaro. I morti non sono tutti uguali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Guccini ha scritto fra le pagine piú belle della musica italiana, non mi aspetto che tu ne comprenda la profondità dei testi e la finezza musicale. Del resto piace solo a noi radical chic buonisti che lo capiamo.
> Ma tralasciando questo, sentire Giorgia meloni che accusa Guccini di seminare odio é come sentire cicciolina dare della meretrice a rosy bindi



No il problema è che si parla di incitamento all'odio per zittire e chiudere determinati contenuti, arrivando quasi al reato d'opinione..allo stesso modo andrebbe fatto quando i messaggi di odio arrivano dall'altra parte, che sia Guccini o le sardine o chi che sia conta poco...
Ma è evidente che in italia l'odio ha un solo colore, il resto è resistenza (alle opposizioni, si intende)


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2020)

Steve ha scritto:


> Quoto al 100%. La liberazione è e deve restare la festa di una parte degli italiani. Finché ci sarà qualcuno che rimpiange quel periodo chiaro. I morti non sono tutti uguali.



Esatto hai pienamente ragione, e allo stesso modo il 2 Giugno dovrebbe restare la festa solo di quella parte di Italiani che hanno a cuore la loro Repubblica e il loro paese, e non dei traditori della patria


----------



## gabri65 (27 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il mio riferimento alla versione di Povia era solo una nota folkloristica, non era argomentazione per dirti “critichi Guccini ma non Povia, vergogna!”.
> 
> Che il 25 aprile non sia festa di tutti perché molti si autoescludono mi sembra sia un fatto difficilmente contestabile. Ho solo riportato dati eurispes a conferma.



Ok. Se qualcuno si autoesclude, io non ci posso fare niente. Evidentemente non gli è andato bene il discorso della liberazione.



Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Guccini ha scritto fra le pagine piú belle della musica italiana, non mi aspetto che tu ne comprenda la profondità dei testi e la finezza musicale. Del resto piace solo a noi radical chic buonisti che lo capiamo.
> Ma tralasciando questo, sentire Giorgia meloni che accusa Guccini di seminare odio é come sentire cicciolina dare della meretrice a rosy bindi



Anche qui solito discorso, permettimi. Ovviamente non critico te ma l'ideologia.

Si tralascia l'originatore del problema e si concentra l'attenzione su chi ha la reazione, lecita o meno, perché fa comodo, come se il facinoroso che causa questa cosa fosse automaticamente esonerato e tutte le colpe le ha chi si lamenta.

Non va bene ed è intellettualmente disonesto. Poi, detto chiaramente, se parte qualche ceffone a causa di continui punzecchiamenti, allora capiscimi ...

E' esattamente quello che può succedere durante una partita di calcio, dove a fronte di continui falli da parte di una squadra, l'arbitro punisce sistematicamente la squadra che subisce i falli e protesta.

Ma la cosa più esilarante è che questo fenomeno ci succede a noi del Milan, e lo sappiamo bene. Quando subiamo i torti arbitrali, allora parte di tutto, offese all'insegna della classe arbitrale e della squadra avversaria.

Poi in politica invece, perché si è di parte, questo fenomeno lo si ammette e anzi lo si favorisce. Viva la coerenza.


----------



## Steve (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto hai pienamente ragione, e allo stesso modo il 2 Giugno dovrebbe restare la festa solo di quella parte di Italiani che hanno a cuore la loro Repubblica e il loro paese, e non dei traditori della patria



Eh come la tiri per i capelli. Sarà al limite la festa di chi ha scelto Repubblica contro monarchia. Al di là delle opinioni dubito che chi tifava resistenza abbia votato per la monarchia. Anzi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2020)

Steve ha scritto:


> Eh come la tiri per i capelli.* Sarà al limite la festa di chi ha votato Repubblica contro monarchia*. Al di là delle opinioni dubito che chi tifava resistenza abbia votato per la monarchia. Anzi.



Quindi possono festeggiare solo quelli dai 92 anni in su?..

Poi se vogliamo dirla tutta, anche il 25 Aprile, considerando che a liberarci sono stati gli Americani sarebbe da interdire i festeggiamenti anche a tutti quelli che si professano anti-americani, no?..

La verità dai è che la sinistra si è arrogata una festa nazionale facendone una sua festa privata, piegandola oggi a ogni suo interesse, quando serve la pace, quando serve i gay, quando serve anti sovranismi..è sempre così..

pure il 1° Maggio, festa dei lavoratori, non si capisce perché debba ormai essere una festa da centri sociali (gente che notoriamente lavora molto....)...strano, eppure gli italiani che lavorano sono almeno per il 50% non di sinistra


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Francesco Guccini* ha diffuso sul web un video dove canta una sua personalissima "*Bella Ciao*" con un testo modificato *contro Salvini, Meloni e Berlusconi*.



Chi sostiene questa schifezza é sicuramente fan attivo della pagina social "Abolizione del suffragio universale", un covo di ritardati che strumentalizzano ogni singola parola dell opposizione proprio come fa l'opposizione stessa; roba da liceali bolognesi (non ho nulla contro i bolognesi, spero capiate cosa intendo). I VERI fascisti sono loro e quelli come Guccini, predicano libertà ma sono i primi ad annientare chiunque non la pensi come loro. E prima che mi diate del fascista, non voterei Salvini e Meloni neanche sotto tortura, ma la """"sinistra"""" in questo modo non fa altro che far guadagnare loro consensi. A questo punto ben venga la destra.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi possono festeggiare solo quelli dai 92 anni in su?..
> 
> Poi se vogliamo dirla tutta, anche il 25 Aprile, considerando che a liberarci sono stati gli Americani sarebbe da interdire i festeggiamenti anche a tutti quelli che si professano anti-americani, no?..
> 
> ...



E' esattamente questo quando parlo di tattiche psicosociologiche.

Figurati che succederebbe se, ad esempio, FDI scendesse in piazza con proclami per festeggiare il 25 aprile. Partirebbe il linciaggio e la guerra civile, perché loro non si possono ovviamente permettere. Perché?

Certe parti politiche si sono accaparrate negli anni unilateralmente tutti i simboli e i valori "positivi". Le feste nazionali, "Bella Ciao", la libertà, l'eguaglianza, l'inclusività, etc etc. Come se fosse roba loro. E gli altri non capiscono un catzo e devono stare muti. Ma quando mai?

In quanto a propaganda politica, per certe cose stiamo messi peggio della Corea del Nord.


----------



## Steve (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi possono festeggiare solo quelli dai 92 anni in su?..
> 
> Poi se vogliamo dirla tutta, anche il 25 Aprile, considerando che a liberarci sono stati gli Americani sarebbe da interdire i festeggiamenti anche a tutti quelli che si professano anti-americani, no?..
> 
> ...


Ma perché i 92enni? Chiunque creda nelle istituzioni democratiche ne ha diritto. Mentre il 25 aprile è divisivo per sua natura il 2 giugno dovrebbe essere unificante per me. Così il 1 maggio. Riconoscere che la destra ha sempre avuto una certa avversione per i lavoratori autorganizzati però e doveroso. A cominciare da quando c'era lui...ma in realtà già da molto prima. Poi hanno scoperto che parcellizzare il lavoro funziona molto meglio dei manganelli. E si sono inventati il concertone del 1 maggio e la definitiva mercificazione della festa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2020)

Steve ha scritto:


> Ma perché i 92enni? Chiunque creda nelle istituzioni democratiche ne ha diritto. Mentre il 25 aprile è divisivo per sua natura il 2 giugno dovrebbe essere unificante per me. Così il 1 maggio. Riconoscere che la destra ha sempre avuto una certa avversione per i lavoratori autorganizzati però e doveroso. A cominciare da quando c'era lui...ma in realtà già da molto prima. Poi hanno scoperto che parcellizzare il lavoro funziona molto meglio dei manganelli. E si sono inventati il concertone del 1 maggio e la definitiva mercificazione della festa.



Hai detto chi ha scelto la Repubblica, quindi solo chi ha votato al tempo può arrogarsi questo diritto..noi ci siamo nati che già c'era..per altro esistono paesi civilissimi che hanno la monarchia, quindi diciamo che ormai anche le monarchie sono roba anacronistica intese come paesi dove la libertà non è totale, premesso che per me è penoso credere esistano persone nobili di sangue (ma vale anch eper quelle fesserie tipo il duca, piuttosto che il conte..)
Sul discorso lavoratori/padroni è proprio roba di un epoca andata, dove i lavoratori era traducibile con gli operai..infatti le battaglie politiche i vari sindacati le hanno fatte solo per operai e statali, dimenticandosi di tutti gli altri lavoratori che infatti hanno alla fine iniziato a rivolgersi altrove..

Oggi poi è davvero ridicolo pensare al padrone di destra quando tutti i grandi industriali vanno a braccetto più col PD che con la presunta destra..

Diciamo che la sinistra è stata bravissima a cambiare pelle nei fatti, ma mantenere il consenso di chi ancora pensa facciano le lotte per i più deboli..


----------



## Steve (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai detto chi ha scelto la Repubblica, quindi solo chi ha votato al tempo può arrogarsi questo diritto..noi ci siamo nati che già c'era..per altro esistono paesi civilissimi che hanno la monarchia, quindi diciamo che ormai anche le monarchie sono roba anacronistica intese come paesi dove la libertà non è totale, premesso che per me è penoso credere esistano persone nobili di sangue (ma vale anch eper quelle fesserie tipo il duca, piuttosto che il conte..)
> Sul discorso lavoratori/padroni è proprio roba di un epoca andata, dove i lavoratori era traducibile con gli operai..infatti le battaglie politiche i vari sindacati le hanno fatte solo per operai e statali, dimenticandosi di tutti gli altri lavoratori che infatti hanno alla fine iniziato a rivolgersi altrove..
> 
> Oggi poi è davvero ridicolo pensare al padrone di destra quando tutti i grandi industriali vanno a braccetto più col PD che con la presunta destra..
> ...




Certo che è roba superata. Una parata di star al concertone. Altrettanto ovvio che per lungo tempo al 1 maggio non potevano partecipare a braccetto persone che se le davano di santa ragione per 364 giorni all'anno. Non si volta pagina in un giorno. Giustamente


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora io ascolto un po' tutti i generi esclusi hip-hop/rap/trap e il jazz, per il resto svario molto ma essendo più per il rock internazionale il cantautorato italiano non è proprio il mio prediletto..
> Per me inoltre nelle canzoni la musica è più importante delle parole (del resto basta pensare che il rock si è affermato negli anni '50-'60-'70 dove quasi nessuno capiva l'inglese nei paesi non anglosassoni ma tutti ascoltavano quella musica) ecco perché in italia reputo il GOAT Battisti..un altro che adoro è Zucchero, Vasco qualcosa..ma in generale sono pochi i cantanti di cui almeno un pezzo non mi piace (lo stesso Guccini mi piace la sola Cirano)
> 
> Inutile che sto qua a scrivere nomi di chi ascolto, non credo serva un luminare a citare Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Queen, Journey e via dicendo..sono le più grandi band della storia..
> ...



se ascolti li Skid Row per me hai già vinto….grande!


----------



## Marilson (27 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che lui è così da sempre.
> 
> Ricordo quando avevo 16 anni andai a un concerto di Guccini solo perchè mi piaceva una tipa, neanche sapevo chi fosse il cantante... tre ore tutti con il pugno sinistro alzato e bandiere rosse che sventolavano. Io non capivo niente di quello che capitava attorno a me



cosa non si fa per la..ehm ci siamo capiti


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se ascolti li Skid Row per me hai già vinto….grande!



Eh, siamo rimasti in pochi credo


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2020)

Vado controcorrente, permetto che non sono una groupie di Guccini e passo le ore ad ascoltare il blues, il rock piuttosto che il cantautorato in se (nonostante ascolti volentieri Battisti, Celentano ed Ivan Graziani per citarne alcuni). Ma al di là di ciò, nessuno che ha parlato di coerenza ARTISTICA. Cosa intendo? Molti qui hanno detto "Guccini non se lo fila nessuno". E lo sapete perchè? Perchè ha sempre rifiutato di essere ospite nei programmacci, tipo fare il giudice di un talent o dalla De Filippi. 

O pensate che Morgan e Manuel Agnelli, se non facevano X Factor, venivano considerati come ora? Per non parlare di Piero Pelù, che io stimo, ma che per riemergere ha dovuto mettersi pure lui a fare il giudice a The Voice e quest'anno ha fatto Sanremo con roba che sembrava la sigla di un cartone animato, dopo che negli anni 90' era il re del rock italiano con i Litfiba (anche se c'erano pure gli Strana Officina ed i Diaframma che spaccavano). Siamo in un panorama musicale dove, se hai un minimo di talento o ti metti a suonare in cantina e cantare solo in contesti di nicchia, come appunto Guccini, ma anche altri purtroppo molto meno famosi di lui e che fanno generi come rock e metal (ormai di nicchia almeno qui in Italia), oppure ti svendi. 

Con questo cosa voglio dire? Semplicemente, che è giusto criticare Guccini se non piace, liberissimi. Ma trovo sbagliato ragionare con frasi del tipo "quello non è famoso e quindi non è bravo". Anzi, per me è proprio quello il punto a favore di Guccini, non essersi mai venduto in contesti che non c'entrano nulla con il suo lavoro e la sua arte. Ora direte "eh ma De Gregori, eh ma Renato Zero" beh, tali grandissimi artisti comunque non rinunciano ad una chiamata della De Filippi a fare gli ospiti.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente, permetto che non sono una groupie di Guccini e passo le ore ad ascoltare il blues, il rock piuttosto che il cantautorato in se (nonostante ascolti volentieri Battisti, Celentano ed Ivan Graziani per citarne alcuni). Ma al di là di ciò, nessuno che ha parlato di coerenza ARTISTICA. Cosa intendo? Molti qui hanno detto "Guccini non se lo fila nessuno". E lo sapete perchè? Perchè ha sempre rifiutato di essere ospite nei programmacci, tipo fare il giudice di un talent o dalla De Filippi.
> 
> O pensate che Morgan e Manuel Agnelli, se non facevano X Factor, venivano considerati come ora? Per non parlare di Piero Pelù, che io stimo, ma che per riemergere ha dovuto mettersi pure lui a fare il giudice a The Voice e quest'anno ha fatto Sanremo con roba che sembrava la sigla di un cartone animato, dopo che negli anni 90' era il re del rock italiano con i Litfiba (anche se c'erano pure gli Strana Officina ed i Diaframma che spaccavano). Siamo in un panorama musicale dove, se hai un minimo di talento o ti metti a suonare in cantina e cantare solo in contesti di nicchia, come appunto Guccini, ma anche altri purtroppo molto meno famosi di lui e che fanno generi come rock e metal (ormai di nicchia almeno qui in Italia), oppure ti svendi.
> 
> Con questo cosa voglio dire? Semplicemente, che è giusto criticare Guccini se non piace, liberissimi. Ma trovo sbagliato ragionare con frasi del tipo "quello non è famoso e quindi non è bravo". Anzi, per me è proprio quello il punto a favore di Guccini, non essersi mai venduto in contesti che non c'entrano nulla con il suo lavoro e la sua arte. Ora direte "eh ma De Gregori, eh ma Renato Zero" beh, tali grandissimi artisti comunque non rinunciano ad una chiamata della De Filippi a fare gli ospiti.



Non mi sento tirato in causa dal tuo post, ma vorrei puntualizzare su quanto detto.

Guccini l'ho preso in considerazione unicamente per l'aspetto politico della cosa. L'aspetto artistico è tutto un'altro discorso. Che sia bravo ci credo e tutti lo conoscono un po', indipendentemente dal suo valore. Il fatto che non vada nelle trasmissioni è una sua scelta, come quella di Mina di isolarsi.

Per quanto riguarda il suo valore assoluto, ovviamente si entra in un campo delicato e fatto chiaramente di caratteristiche estremamente soggettive. Onestamente credo non sia al solito livello di altri personaggi, su questo un minimo di oggettività ce la possiamo permettere, ma questo non vuole dire che non è bravo. Semplicemente non ha il successo e la caratura raggiunta da altri.

Ma, come detto, ovviamente a parecchia gente piacerà più di ogni altra cosa al mondo, è normale. Come a me ad esempio piace incredibilmente la musica degli Alan Parsons Project degli anni '80, che reputo anche superiore ai Pink Floyd, per banali motivi di gusti. Eppure so benissimo che stanno nella gerarchia mondiale su gradini differenti. Non posso dire che sono superiori, l'opinione pubblica media mi devasterebbe.

Solito discorso con Guccini, non è questione di bravo/non bravo, è sicuramente bravo, semplicemente ci sono tanti molto più bravi e conosciuti di lui, secondo l'opinione pubblica estesa anche aldilà dei nostri confini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente, permetto che non sono una groupie di Guccini e passo le ore ad ascoltare il blues, *il rock piuttosto che il cantautorato in se (nonostante ascolti volentieri Battisti*, Celentano ed Ivan Graziani per citarne alcuni). Ma al di là di ciò, nessuno che ha parlato di coerenza ARTISTICA. Cosa intendo? Molti qui hanno detto "Guccini non se lo fila nessuno". E lo sapete perchè? Perchè ha sempre rifiutato di essere ospite nei programmacci, tipo fare il giudice di un talent o dalla De Filippi.
> 
> O pensate che Morgan e Manuel Agnelli, se non facevano X Factor, venivano considerati come ora? Per non parlare di Piero Pelù, che io stimo, ma che per riemergere ha dovuto mettersi pure lui a fare il giudice a The Voice e quest'anno ha fatto Sanremo con roba che sembrava la sigla di un cartone animato, dopo che negli anni 90' era il re del rock italiano con i Litfiba (anche se c'erano pure gli Strana Officina ed i Diaframma che spaccavano). Siamo in un panorama musicale dove, se hai un minimo di talento o ti metti a suonare in cantina e cantare solo in contesti di nicchia, come appunto Guccini, ma anche altri purtroppo molto meno famosi di lui e che fanno generi come rock e metal (ormai di nicchia almeno qui in Italia), oppure ti svendi.
> 
> Con questo cosa voglio dire? Semplicemente, che è giusto criticare Guccini se non piace, liberissimi. Ma trovo sbagliato ragionare con frasi del tipo "quello non è famoso e quindi non è bravo". Anzi, per me è proprio quello il punto a favore di Guccini, non essersi mai venduto in contesti che non c'entrano nulla con il suo lavoro e la sua arte. Ora direte "eh ma De Gregori, eh ma Renato Zero" beh, tali grandissimi artisti comunque non rinunciano ad una chiamata della De Filippi a fare gli ospiti.



Attenzione a definire Battisti un cantautore, potresti venire massacrato..Battisti è a tutti gli effetti un compositore e cantante, non ha praticamente mai scritto i suoi testi, di certo nessuno dei più famosi e comunque ha solo corretto alcune parti ma mai scritto nessun testo completo, questo per completezza.
Infatti la genialità di Battisti sta proprio nella sua musica tutt'oggi attualissima anche se sono passati 50 anni..Davvero anche a livello internazionale sono pochissimi gli artisti che con le versioni originali dei pezzi non suonano datati..

Detto questo non posso che darti ragione sulla coerenza di Guccini, ma va anche da sé che oltre la fatto che sono anni ormai che è malato lui nei suoi salotti è sempre andato, da Fazio in tv o nei teatri..ha collaborato sempre con la sua "cricca"..onestamente sarebbe anche parso ridicolo in programmi come Amici o simili a fare la paternale politica..

Per carità, evviva la coerenza..ma non credo si possa ridurre il fatto che non sia un artista di fama col fatto che si è limitato a restare di nicchia..diciamo che la sua musica è molto limitata, la sua voce troppo particolare per piacere a tanti e tutto è incentrato solo sui testi..è chiaro che se uno in quei testi non ci trova nulla, non troverà nulla nemmeno nel Guccini cantante


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Attenzione a definire Battisti un cantautore, potresti venire massacrato..Battisti è a tutti gli effetti un compositore e cantante, non ha praticamente mai scritto i suoi testi, di certo nessuno dei più famosi e comunque ha solo corretto alcune parti ma mai scritto nessun testo completo, questo per completezza.
> Infatti la genialità di Battisti sta proprio nella sua musica tutt'oggi attualissima anche se sono passati 50 anni..Davvero anche a livello internazionale sono pochissimi gli artisti che con le versioni originali dei pezzi non suonano datati..
> 
> Detto questo non posso che darti ragione sulla coerenza di Guccini, ma va anche da sé che oltre la fatto che sono anni ormai che è malato lui nei suoi salotti è sempre andato, da Fazio in tv o nei teatri..*ha collaborato sempre con la sua "cricca"..onestamente sarebbe anche parso ridicolo in programmi come Amici o simili a fare la paternale politica..*
> ...


Si su Battisti ho esagerato effettivamente  , il paroliere era Mogol anche se mi pare che Lucio ha collaborato in alcuni casi. 

Sulla parte evidenziata. Amici beh, negli ultimi anni è diventato anche un teatrino politico, vedi ospitate di Renzi e Saviano e se quest'anno ci sono andate le Sardine che non hanno alcun valore, ci può andare tranquillamente Guccini.

Lo stesso discorso su Guccini vale anche per Fossati, diventato di nicchia pure lui perchè preferisce starsene a casa piuttosto di andare in certi contesti. Fossati che ultimamente ha fatto un disco con Mina che vi consiglio fortemente.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ok. Se qualcuno si autoesclude, io non ci posso fare niente. Evidentemente non gli è andato bene il discorso della liberazione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mi pare, abbi pazienza, che Guccini abbia offeso qualcuno. 
Mi fa ridere che ci sia gente che si indigna per le parole di Guccini, e nessuno che si indigna per le parole di un filofascista come La Russa che praticamente dice che la Liberazione non va piú festeggiata, subdolamente, e per captare il consenso di tutta quella parte di elettorato che cerca di ingraziarsi.
Il 25 aprile la vedete come una festa anacronistica? No, non va bene.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No il problema è che si parla di incitamento all'odio per zittire e chiudere determinati contenuti, arrivando quasi al reato d'opinione..allo stesso modo andrebbe fatto quando i messaggi di odio arrivano dall'altra parte, che sia Guccini o le sardine o chi che sia conta poco...
> Ma è evidente che in italia l'odio ha un solo colore, il resto è resistenza (alle opposizioni, si intende)



Ma odio de che? Ma smettiamola.
Peccato che non vi sia un blob (almeno che non si possa postare in questo sito) di tutto quello che é stato detto negli anni da questi simpatizzanti (per necessità e non) fascisti.
Vi indignate per le parole di Guccini, avete mai visto che su sto forum si citino le parole di un grande pensatore come Vittorio Feltri, parlando di odio?

"Eh, ma si é sbagliato", "eh, ma ha corretto il tiro", ma per favore!


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Aprile 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non mi pare, abbi pazienza, che Guccini abbia offeso qualcuno.
> Mi fa ridere che ci sia gente che si indigna per le parole di Guccini, e nessuno che si indigna per le parole di un filofascista come La Russa che praticamente dice che la Liberazione non va piú festeggiata, subdolamente, e per captare il consenso di tutta quella parte di elettorato che cerca di ingraziarsi.
> Il 25 aprile la vedete come una festa anacronistica? No, non va bene.





Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ma odio de che? Ma smettiamola.
> Peccato che non vi sia un blob (almeno che non si possa postare in questo sito) di tutto quello che é stato detto negli anni da questi simpatizzanti (per necessità e non) fascisti.
> Vi indignate per le parole di Guccini, avete mai visto che su sto forum si citino le parole di un grande pensatore come Vittorio Feltri, parlando di odio?
> 
> "Eh, ma si é sbagliato", "eh, ma ha corretto il tiro", ma per favore!



Ok hai ragione


----------



## gabri65 (27 Aprile 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non mi pare, abbi pazienza, che Guccini abbia offeso qualcuno.
> Mi fa ridere che ci sia gente che si indigna per le parole di Guccini, e nessuno che si indigna per le parole di un filofascista come La Russa che praticamente dice che la Liberazione non va piú festeggiata, subdolamente, e per captare il consenso di tutta quella parte di elettorato che cerca di ingraziarsi.
> Il 25 aprile la vedete come una festa anacronistica? No, non va bene.



Infatti se ha detto quelle cose non va bene. Chi lo mette in dubbio. Se esce un thread vedrai che lo commenterò nel modo opportuno. Anche tu ti precipiti subito a citare altre cose non rimanendo IT. Se facciamo così, scommetti che riempiamo pagine e pagine di minchiate, da qualsiasi parte?

Se poi secondo te Guccini non ha offeso nessuno, chiunque è autorizzato a fare una canzoncina e citarti esplicitamente dandoti dell'invasore, o qualsiasi altra cosa. Se ti va bene, buon per te. A me darebbe fastidio.

E poi ancora con 'sto fascismoh, mamma mia ... ora ho capito perché ci fanno stare in casa, altrimenti ci si becca una manganellata ad ogni angolo di strada, ma via ...


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ok hai ragione



Grazie, ne sono consapevole.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti se ha detto quelle cose non va bene. Chi lo mette in dubbio. Se esce un thread vedrai che lo commenterò nel modo opportuno. Anche tu ti precipiti subito a citare altre cose non rimanendo IT. Se facciamo così, scommetti che riempiamo pagine e pagine di minchiate, da qualsiasi parte?
> 
> Se poi secondo te Guccini non ha offeso nessuno, chiunque è autorizzato a fare una canzoncina e citarti esplicitamente dandoti dell'ivasore, o qualsiasi altra cosa. Se ti va bene, buon per te. A me darebbe fastidio.
> 
> E poi ancora con 'sto fascismoh, mamma mia ... ora ho capito perché ci fanno stare in casa, altrimenti ci si becca una manganellata ad ogni angolo di strada, ma via ...



Lo sai vero che se puoi esprimere la tua opinione su social e forum senza rischiare olio di ricino é anche grazie alla liberazione dal regime fascista, e dall'occupazione nazista da quest'ultimo portata?

Che i vari componenti di FDI, soprattutto, e parte della lega, abbiano dei trascorsi in gruppi neofascisti (vedi militanza di La Russa) mai davvero rimpianti non é un segreto. E le dichiarazioni in tal senso di quest'ultimo mi fanno pensare che sia piú che mai necessario festeggiare questa ricorrenza. 

Per quanto riguarda le parole di Guccini, vai vedere cosa hanno detto e scritto ogni giorno su Conte in questi ultimi 3 mesi (premetto che ieri sono stato deluso dalle parole di quest'ultimo). Cosa facciamo? Ci indignamo anche lí oppure facciamo finta di nulla? 
Ti dico solo "TRADITORE DELLA PATRIA". Ah, vabbe dai, quello non conta, stavano a scherzà, so regazzi. 

Forse in una scala di valori, il ricordare l'abominio che é stato il regime che ci ha condotto dentro la seconda guerra mondiale, prodotto le leggi fascistissime, e i patti lateranensi con cui la chiesa cattolica ci tiene per le palle dal punto di vista fiscale, per te non é importante. Per me sí. Poi te sei libero di non festeggiare, fingere che quei 20 anni siano stati tutti rose e fiori e che non sia successo niente.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Aprile 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Lo sai vero che se puoi esprimere la tua opinione su social e forum senza rischiare olio di ricino é anche grazie alla liberazione dal regime fascista, e dall'occupazione nazista da quest'ultimo portata?
> 
> Che i vari componenti di FDI, soprattutto, e parte della lega, abbiano dei trascorsi in gruppi neofascisti (vedi militanza di La Russa) mai davvero rimpianti non é un segreto. E le dichiarazioni in tal senso di quest'ultimo mi fanno pensare che sia piú che mai necessario festeggiare questa ricorrenza.
> 
> ...



Amico, che l'Itaglia sia stata liberata, e lo ripeto, dal governo fascista E SOPRATTUTTO DALL'INVASIONE TEDESCA, lo sanno tutti e sappiamo benissimo cosa vuol dire. Ma perdonami, che di questo discorso, a distanza di quasi cento anni, si continui a propagandarlo come una minaccia di tale genere (in un paese dove se uccidi qualcuno a volte neanche ti ritirano la patente), fa ridere a me, stavolta.

Quanto vogliamo andare avanti con questa paura dell'incubo nazifascista? Per l'eternità? Mi dici un solo post, all'infuori di quelli sul Milan, dove non citi il fascismo? Lo vedi da tutte le parti, magari te lo sogni. Ma tu per caso sei stato vittima di rappresaglia di chiara matrice fascista? Io veramente non so più che dire. Hai per caso la libertà limitata? Dei fascisti ti hanno impedito di fare qualcosa?

Possiamo tranquillamente dare dell'invasore a Salveene e Berlusconi e ti applaudono pure. Cosa grave, visto che essere invasori ha comportato stragi dove la gente ha perso la vita. La verità è che, oltre al fascismo, ci sono ben poche argomentazioni, per questo si picchia sempre così duro su quell'argomento. Vi hanno letteralmente terrorizzato con questo lavaggio del cervello.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, che l'Itaglia sia stata liberata, e lo ripeto, dal governo fascista E SOPRATTUTTO DALL'INVASIONE TEDESCA, lo sanno tutti e sappiamo benissimo cosa vuol dire. Ma perdonami, che di questo discorso, a distanza di quasi cento anni, si continui a propagandarlo come una minaccia di tale genere (in un paese dove se uccidi qualcuno a volte neanche ti ritirano la patente), fa ridere a me, stavolta.
> 
> Quanto vogliamo andare avanti con questa paura dell'incubo nazifascista? Per l'eternità? Mi dici un solo post, all'infuori di quelli sul Milan, dove non citi il fascismo? Lo vedi da tutte le parti, magari te lo sogni. Ma tu per caso sei stato vittima di rappresaglia di chiara matrice fascista? Io veramente non so più che dire. Hai per caso la libertà limitata? Dei fascisti ti hanno impedito di fare qualcosa?
> 
> Possiamo tranquillamente dare dell'invasore a Salveene e Berlusconi e ti applaudono pure. Cosa grave, visto che essere invasori ha comportato stragi dove la gente ha perso la vita. La verità è che, oltre al fascismo, ci sono ben poche argomentazioni, per questo si picchia sempre così duro su quell'argomento. Vi hanno letteralmente terrorizzato con questo lavaggio del cervello.



Mi dispiace che tu credi questo perché comunque stimo la tua persona. Non la considero una minaccia attuale, menchemeno lo era negli anni '60 quando il ricordo del prodotto del regime era fresco.

Il punto é, se fai questo discorso, allora nessuna commemorazione/celebrazione/festa va ricordata, visto che non c'è nessuna minaccia reale.
Aboliamo il Thanksgiving negli USA, tanto chissene. La giornata della memoria, via. 

Io non ho nessuna paura di una minaccia attuale, ma perché, invece, ribaltando il senso del tuo ragionamento, vi dà cosí tanto fastidio il fatto che si festeggi, un giorno che - malgrado le opinioni di ognuno di noi - é stato cosí fondamentale nella storia delle repubblica e della democrazia italiana?

Qui non si tratta di vedere minacce, si tratta di ricordare il valore degli ideali di libertà, pace e democrazia e affermarli. 

La mia idea é che voi crediate che questa giornata sia una grande "festa della sinistra" quando in realtà non é cosí. Vi confondete con la "festa dell'unità"


----------



## gabri65 (27 Aprile 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace che tu credi questo perché comunque stimo la tua persona. Non la considero una minaccia attuale, menchemeno lo era negli anni '60 quando il ricordo del prodotto del regime era fresco.
> 
> Il punto é, se fai questo discorso, allora nessuna commemorazione/celebrazione/festa va ricordata, visto che non c'è nessuna minaccia reale.
> Aboliamo il Thanksgiving negli USA, tanto chissene. La giornata della memoria, via.
> ...



Grazie della stima, che è ricambiata da me indipendentemente dal tuo orientamento. Altrimenti non discuterei.

Vorrei solo capire l'origine di questa paura, a mio parere, ingiustificata. Nessuno mette in dubbio che ci siano stati periodi bui, ma adesso sono alle spalle, il mondo è decisamente cambiato, e li possiamo archiviare. E' bene mantenere una memoria storica, certo. Ma senza demonizzazioni a casaccio. Ricordarsene ok, ma senza farne un mostro che tiene occupata la mente costantemente.

Se ti scotti con il fuoco, non è che devi evitare il fuoco, devi solo trattarlo perbene, perché è utile. E ti scotti una sola volta, non è che devi scottarti tutte le volte per capirlo. Spero capirai la metafora.

Andare a rivangare certe cose facendole passare come minaccia odierna è un antipatico stratagemma che nasconde secondi scopi. Come mai in altre nazioni, dove sono stati al comando dei regimi sanguinari, non viene applicata la solita retorica? Dove ci sono state dittature di sinistra, allora, dovrebbero catalogare come fuorilegge qualunque movimento o partito di sinistra. Come mai questa cosa succede solo da noi? Poi ancora l'antipatica suddivisione dx/sx. Il fascismo non era di destra, era fascismo e basta. La sua collocazione è un'artefatto intellettuale del periodo.

Poi guarda caso, questa cosa è venuta fuori solo da relativamente poco. Io forse sono un po' più anziano di te, e questa fobia antifascista prima non c'era. Eppure il tempo è passato, non siamo tornati indietro. Perché adesso viene fuori così prepotentemente? Questa è una cosa sulla quale riflettere.

Le feste vanno festeggiate, sia come occasione di comunione che come momento di riflessione. Figurati se a me dà fastidio, io festeggerei tutti i giorni. Quello che mi dà fastidio è vedere la strumentalizzazione della festa, e farne un terreno di scontro. Fosse per me il dibattito politico (comprese le esternazioni degli artisti) dovrebbe essere azzerato, per vivere finalmente in pace un giorno di letizia. Invece no, ci sono sempre i soliti grandi filosofi pensatori che devono imporre il pensiero fazioso tramite forme di musica, o di qualsivoglia espressione. Poi con metodi altamente infantili, perché vengono propagandate sotto lo scudo protettore dell'artista libero. E' un artista, che ci vuoi fare.

Liberiamoci di queste catene che ci tengono ancorati ad un pensiero retrogrado e asservito. Guardiamo avanti senza arcane paure.


----------

